# Still Waters Resort, Branson, MO



## ctandrinokc (Jun 29, 2007)

I would really like to try to get this resort through RCI next year and was wondering what was used to get this exchange.  I know it's extremely hard to get, but would like to give it a shot next summer. Anyone have luck in the past?
Thanks!


----------



## JLB (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, since it is a nice Table Rock Lake Resort, availability dries up when summer begins.  It is a large, nice, mostly-not-timeshare resort.  Only two buildings are timeshare, both having the same lakeview, which is cove-view.

The limited availability is because it is mostly a non-timeshare resort, unlike the larger built-to-be-timeshare ones.

Resorts on the other side of Indian Point (Branson Yacht Club and Indian Point Resort have a big lake view, some of them having the best dam view on the lake  )

My advice to get what you want through RCI is the same advice I have given for all these years and the same advice I follow myself, search for yourself every day, starting two years out.  Different folks have different strokes, but I seem to have confirmed most of our exchanges on Sunday morning, just after Saturday night weekly maintenance on rci.com. 

You can search the next 24 months fairly quickly using the resort ID method (3675), and searching 10 weeks at a time.  That will give to a primer in what months it is typical available.

Since I just got a call saying the golf course is closed, I have time to go do that for you, but you should do it for yourself.  Something about teaching a person to fish, so that they can then fish for themselves.   

That was my last visit before coming here this morning, and I am later than usual because all of us (a dozen or so I think) slept in since it's raining.


----------



## JLB (Jul 1, 2007)

I have taken the time I have with this because, for those new to timesharing, it points out a few of the flaws in timesharing that have always been there.

1.  Everyone wants to go to the same places at the same time.  But, of course, everyone can't.

2.  Many of the resorts or areas have a very limited high seasons.  Those weeks are in high demand and anything out of that timeframe have very limited demand, so many units sit empty.

3.  Some resorts do not allow owners to deposit two years out.  In this search there was nothing available after Dec., 2008.  It seems obvious that is simply because owners have not been able to deposit their very low demand early-2009 weeks yet.

Just my two cents worth, but Still Waters would be an excellent headquarters to enjoy Ozark Mountain Christmas, one of the most extensive in the country, which begins November 1-ish every year.

Good case study--for educational purposes.

2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  11/24/2007  12/01/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  12/08/2007  12/15/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  12/15/2007  12/22/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  12/15/2007  12/22/2007  
1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  02/16/2008  02/23/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  02/16/2008  02/23/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  02/23/2008  03/01/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  03/01/2008  03/08/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  03/08/2008  03/15/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  03/08/2008  03/15/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  03/15/2008  03/22/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  03/15/2008  03/22/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  03/22/2008  03/29/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  03/29/2008  04/05/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  03/29/2008  04/05/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  04/19/2008  04/26/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  04/19/2008  04/26/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  04/26/2008  05/03/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  05/10/2008  05/17/2008

Summer

2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  09/06/2008  09/13/2008  
2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  09/06/2008  09/13/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  09/13/2008  09/20/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  09/20/2008  09/27/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  09/20/2008  09/27/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  09/27/2008  10/04/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  10/04/2008  10/11/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  10/11/2008  10/18/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  10/18/2008  10/25/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  10/25/2008  11/01/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  10/25/2008  11/01/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  11/01/2008  11/08/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  11/08/2008  11/15/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  11/08/2008  11/15/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  11/15/2008  11/22/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  11/22/2008  11/29/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  11/29/2008  12/06/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  12/06/2008  12/13/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  12/13/2008  12/20/2008  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  12/13/2008  12/20/2008  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 4  Full  12/20/2008  12/27/2008


----------



## JLB (Jul 1, 2007)

Another lesson from Timesharing 102---Timesharing is as effective as the person using it is flexible.  The more options you are open to, the more likely you will be pleased with the results.

In this case, by focusing on one resort, in one area, perhaps even just one week in a narrow timeframe, you would miss out on the abundant availability of equally-nice resorts.

As a public service, because I have the time this morning, here are the alternatives for Summer, 2008, at this time:

Silverleaf's Holiday Hills  (#1004) 
Royal Aloha Vacation Club - Branson  (#6492) 
Indian Point Resort Condominiums  (#4321) 
Palace View by Spinnaker  (#4067) 
Surrey Vacation Resort/Carriage Place  (#4073) 
The Colonnade  (#3992) 
Branson Yacht Club at Rock Lane  (#4058) 
Pointe Royale Village & Country Club  (#1901) 
Roark Vacation Resort  (#5125) 
Surrey Vacation Resort  (#3283) 
Westgate Branson Woods  (#3689) 
French Quarter  (#5824) 
Sunterra Resorts The Plantation at Fall Creek  (#3037) 
Westgate Branson Lakes  (#4065) 
Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort  (#0741) 
Kimberling Inn Resort & Vacation Club  (#0335) 
Escapes! to Stonebridge Village  (#3402)


----------



## ctandrinokc (Jul 1, 2007)

JLB - Thanks a lot for all your work in this matter.  I've seen a lot of your post and you have been very helpful always.  Thanks again!  Just curious, what exchange allowed you to pull up all these dates?  I know there are none for summer (yet) but am wondering what you were using.  I am a Bluegreen owner so what I exchange with RCI can vary.  I am thinking of giving them Presidents week at Big Cedar or week 23 (week of June 7).  I was wondering if I gave them a studio how good it would pull.  I've given them a Presidents Big Cedar studio before and it did pretty well.  Anway, thanks for all your trouble.  We've been TS owners for 3 years now and have thoroughly enjoyed it and still learn everyday more about TSing from good people like you!


----------



## JLB (Jul 1, 2007)

I've never met an Okie I didn't like.   

(But I haven't met em all.)

I used a good trader but a medicore one will still pull most of those resorts.
I don't have one Spacebanked right now, so can't compare. If someone wants to I checked the Branson area for 10 weeks starting 6/15/08, or in RCI.com-speak, 15-JUN-2008.


----------



## stillwaters (Jul 3, 2007)

One of our timeshare owners pointed me to this board.   Though it has been pointed out, I thought I'd back this up with some insider knowledge. 

(1) We only have 6 units in our TS program (5 2BR and 1 1BR).  The rest of them (166 units) are all nightly rentals.     We do roughly less than 100 exchanges each year with RCI the vast majority of them in the Spring and Fall.   The number of exchanges varies but not when they occur.

(2)  As far as getting into the summer on an exchange, the short answer is I can only remember one exchange the last 4 years in what we call "prime summer weeks" from early June to mid to late August for 2BR and that was a last minute deal.    Our owners use the summer weeks that are available.   This means it is next to impossible to get into the resort during the summer. We have had some summer 1BR exchanges but those are getting scarce each year as well.  You almost have to own at Still Waters to have a shot at the coveted summer weeks.  

(3) We only allow owners to exchange one year out but do bulk bank weeks early.   We start 2009 in September/October.  We never bank summer weeks in advance.   

(4)  Fall and Spring are not that easy to get but much easier if done in advance.    With just six units, we do not have many units sitting empty on the timeshare side  

I get several dozen calls a year from people wanting to know how to exchange into the resort during the summer.   Many people often are frustrated with RCI.    I can confirm it is not RCI but just how limited availability is when it comes to exchanges.    Hopefully, this information will help.

Thanks for letting me post.


----------



## JLB (Jul 8, 2007)

Good to see ya here.  I always speak highly of you, even though the timeshare portion of your resort is very limited.

I've come by a few times, mostly to check out unit locations for TUGgers considering a trade in.  I believe the last one I did was for an exchange this past May.

In case some here may be interested, are the new buildings fully-ownership condos?  

Investment to be on a nightly rental program or for full-time living?


----------



## MelBay (Jul 9, 2007)

We've been going to Stillwaters for 16 years, and have owned there for about 10.  I can confirm that it is virtually impossible to trade in there during the summer, as we have tried using other weeks we own.  When sitting around the pools/hot-tubs when we are there, I can confirm that 99.9% of the folks we visit with are renters.  

Even as an owner, it can be tough to get just the week you want.  There's a mad scramble on October 1 for owners to stake their claim for the following summer.  If you don't get in queue that day, you're pretty much sunk.   

We still love the place, and if we don't get to go there at least once a year we don't feel like we've been on vacation, no matter what others trips we take.  They have a new pool 






that just opened this summer.  It's a "zero-entry" pool, making it great for the little ones, and old folks alike.  And they also have outdoor beds surrounding the new pool:  






Never seen anything like it, but I can testify that it was as tough to secure a bed as it is to get a summer week.  The second one became free someone else was scurrying to get their turn.  Some are in the sun, some are in the shade, but boy are they relaxing.

Just my .02 as an owner and devoted Stillwaters fan.


----------



## JLB (Jul 9, 2007)

Now we know how really special you are, although I suspected it all along.   

Sounds like they need to do one of those cabana ploys with the beds, like another resort does, and stick some more $$$ in their pockets.   

I was talking to one of the kids I work with at the golf course, and his family lives there on Indian Point.  Their boat is in the Stillwaters dock and they know the Stillwaters folks well.  FWIW, I believe this kid is 17, and a scratch golfer!  If Stillwater returns, I'm sure they know who it is.


----------



## stillwaters (Jul 9, 2007)

Actually, I do not know who the mysterious golfer is.   I can guess from process of elimination though. 

In answer to the questions,

1)   Most of the new buildings have been held by the family who owns the resort.    We have wholeowners in the nighly rental program who will sell there units from time to time so you're just looking at resales on condos here.   Currently, there is couple of units (small 2 BR and nice 3BR) listed I believe with Carol Jones and one (really nice 2BR) listed with Tri-Lakes Realty.    All of our owners are in the nightly rental program.   There are no full-time live-in units on the property at this time.

2)  Our docks are for our nightly rental guests only though we are very close to the Harbor Marina and Indian Point Marina.    We do have a gas dock marina with 22 jet skis, ski boats, pontoon boats and deck boat for our guests to rent.  All of our boats except one are brand new 2007 models.

Thanks again for letting me post.


----------



## JLB (Jul 10, 2007)

The high school golfer has spent past summers working at the Indian Point Marina.  This summer he is at Ledgestone.  We have four high school golfers working and a young man who also stars in a Branson show.  Then there's us four old guys.   

I'm surprised that condos have not been sold, or are not being sold, in the newer buildings, the ones nearest the Silver Dollar City end of the resort.  There are many similar-looking projects on the lake and almost all are being sold as nightly rental investment condos.

Your rental fleet sounds like it is probably the newest on the lake.  Time flies when you are having fun . . . but our boat came from Big Cedar's fleet in 1998.  It was new and had only been rented for three months when they were replaced with Tahoe deckboats with the more powerful inboard Mercruisers.  Last I looked those Tahoes were still there!

We really like our old Fisher.


----------

